# SOLD: Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' 5" X 8" $20



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SO..... I just did a massive rescape of my 15 gallon Blue Pearl Shrimp tank and have a BUNCH of plants for sale:

Fissidens fontanus - 10 golfball size portions $5/ea of take the whole lot for $35 *SOLD*
HC - All of it from my 15 gallon (roughly 5" X 8") - *$20 (or take 1/2 of it for $10)*
Echinodorus vesuvius - 14 plants $1.50/ea or all 14 for $15 *SOLD*
Ranunculus inundatus - 22 nodes $1/ea or $15 *SOLD*
Large mother plant of Cryptocoryne becketii 'Petchii' $7.50 *SOLD*

*Fissidens fontanus SOLD*










*Hemianthus 'Cuba'*



















*Echinodorus vesuvius* *SOLD*




























*Ranunculus inundatus * *SOLD*










*Cryptocoryne becketii 'Petchii'* *SOLD*










*Group shot with 11" scissors for scale (less Fissedens and HC)*










*PM me if interested
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your own Bag/Bucket)*

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*all fissidens pending p/u*


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i love Echinodorus vesuvius, a much better plant vs Vallisneria Spiralis, and its not sensative to metricide/excel aswell


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Echinodorus vesuvius, Ranunculus inundatus, and Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' still available.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*HC reduced to $20 (or take 1/2 of it for $10)*


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Stuart, do you think any of these would work in my tanks?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Stuart, do you think any of these would work in my tanks?


Echinodorus vesuvius will work !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Only have Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' left  5" X 8" $20.

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

LOL of all the things to be left for last, it's HC. These are strange times


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> LOL of all the things to be left for last, it's HC. These are strange times


And just when I thought it might not go, someone PM's me. *HC IS PENDING P/U*


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Has your echinodorus vesuvius (?) gone, too?


----------



## azn_ka (Feb 5, 2011)

You must be a master at growing aquatic plants Cuz ur HC looks great! CO2 injected?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have use co2 to have the HC, I'm putting together a pleco tank, or will it grow with natural lights? not familiar with this stuff. If it will work used this way I'll take it.
Please let me know by pm Cheers Laurie


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

azn_ka said:


> You must be a master at growing aquatic plants Cuz ur HC looks great! CO2 injected?


Im pretty sure it is! HC doesnt grow this nice without a high tech setup... You shld see mine! Lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

azn_ka said:


> You must be a master at growing aquatic plants Cuz ur HC looks great! CO2 injected?


Yep, CO2 injected with ADA I and II for substrate (although any acid nutritious substrate should also work ;D).



Clown Lover said:


> Do you have use co2 to have the HC, I'm putting together a pleco tank, or will it grow with natural lights? not familiar with this stuff. If it will work used this way I'll take it.
> Please let me know by pm Cheers Laurie


Plecos will uproot this plant if you don't have it rooted first (and even then, plecos may unplant it for you )!



JTang said:


> Im pretty sure it is! HC doesnt grow this nice without a high tech setup... You shld see mine! Lol


This HC is a from a light-limited high-tech set-up.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hc is pending p/u


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Has your echinodorus vesuvius (?) gone, too?


I have some set aside for you, Maureen !


----------

